# Personal Best Channel yesterday



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished one of the Ohio Tourney Cats events at Clear Fork Lake yesterday with my partner Vince "Vbowler" and Late in the day i took this pig of 18 lbs 2 oz.. For reference the fish Vince is holding is 11.8 lbs. Took cut shad. Oh yeah, it got us Big Fish and we won the tourney!



















2nd photo shows the massive head on this big male!

Salmonid


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are some dandy channel cats!

I marked suspended fish at Clear Fork dam one time and trolled some crank baits through them hoping for muskie. I gave up after hooking 4 big channel cats.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet, what a pig! congrates on the win, been a long time coming!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish Fellas, Congrats on the win too!!!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish Mark. I hope I get one like that someday. My biggest is 15lbs. but I really want to top the 20lb. mark. That 11 wasn't a bad fish at all either. Good Job!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hog Channels!!! You guys are braver than I am. Im scared to death of holdin a big channel by the mouth


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the win Mark and the beast channel!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Joey209 said:


> Hog Channels!!! You guys are braver than I am. Im scared to death of holdin a big channel by the mouth


Wait until you hold a big blue by the mouth...make a channel cats mouth feel like a LM bass 


Nice job Mark and Vince. Well deserved and a tank of a channel.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Joey, notice the gloves.....he clamped down so hard though I thought he was gonna break fingers...LOL
Thanks for the kudos guys!!

Salmonid


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> Wait until you hold a big blue by the mouth...make a channel cats mouth feel like a LM bass
> 
> 
> QUOTE]Oh ive been there. I was holding a 25 lb blue by the mouth while it was in the water(waiting for the camera) and it started to roll on me. I thought my arm was gonna pop outta socket. Im just used to flatheads. They seem to not mind bein held by the mouth for some reason


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a real pig of a channel - congrats! 

I once lost a fingernail to 29 inch river channel cat that decided to clamp down on me. He crushed my finger so badly the nail fell off a few days later and the tip of my finger was black!

I'll take a smashed finger to catch a channel like that anyday!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Grats on that pig of a channel and grats on the win! 



Those big channels sure do have a mean bite, lol. Anyone ever stick their fingers in a bullheads mouth? Man those little buggers will bite the crap out of you, heh'.


----------



## SnaggedOne (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats fellas, nice win and some sweet cats


----------

